# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شو رح تكون ردت فعلك

## Ahmad zo3bi

لو انت متزوج مثلا وبتحب زوجتك ومخلص الها كثير .... ومستعد تعمل اي شي في سبيل انك ترضيها وطبعا هي راضية ومبسوطة وانت متزوجها عن رضاها التام....

انت بديت تحس احساس غريب انه زوجتك معاملتها الك تغيرت وصارت متنرفزة و واقفيتلك على غلطة وعصبية معك 

..انت كنت ذكي وشكيت بشي وشكك وصل مرحلة انك حسيتها بتحب حد غيرك...

بس حكيت الله يخزيك يا شيطان وكلامي كلو غلط وانا كيف بشك بزوجتي ...

وفجأة بيوم اجت وحكتلك طلقني والسبب انها طلعت بتحب غيرك فعلا شو رح تكون ردت فعلك ....


ومثلا لو انتي كنتي متزوجة وبتحبي زوجك ومخلصة اله وهو كمان كانت معاملتو معك منيحة وما بزعلك وبيوم من الايام اكتشفتي انه على علاقة مع وحدة ثانية ...

بس هو ما كذب عليكي واعترفلك انه بحبها وبده يتزوجها وبالمقابل ما بده اياكي تبعدي عنه لانه بحبك شو رح تكون ردت فعلك...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بس هو ما كذب عليكي واعترفلك انه بحبها وبده يتزوجها وبالمقابل ما بده اياكي تبعدي عنه لانه بحبك شو رح تكون ردت فعلك...


يخرب بيته..كيف بقدر يحب ثنتين؟؟؟؟ مابعرف شو ممكن افكر لحظتها..في عوامل كتير...بس الله لايورجيها لحدا

----------


## عُبادة

الاصل تكون علاقتي مع زوجتي قوية لدرجة انه ما يمكن انه تفكر بحدا غيري

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما بتصور يصير معي هيك شي... لانه ما بقدم على خطوة الزاوج والا ضامنها 100% لانه الخطوه هاي مش لعبه ... قال بتحب واحد ثاني قال ... اهلين :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو ردت فعلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Eh S(2): 
طيب اسعوا علي وشوفوا:
 :SnipeR (30): 
اولا بخلية يكرة جنس حوى لانه الي رح يصير فيه ما بصير لا بعدو ولا بصديق 
بقلب حياته بقرفه سماه اي بعدمه اليوم الي فكر فيه بغيري يا هملا لي قال بحبني وبحب وحده  حبه برص وعشرة خرس مش ناقصني الا هيك مهو هاد الي ناقص بس .
بخليه يندم على الساعه لي فكر فيها يعرف غيري او يفكر انه يحب غيري .
اشياء كثير بتخوف بتصير فيه بلاش احكيها احسن ما تقولوا عني متوحشة .
لهيك التزم الصمت افضل جواب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*الله لايكون حدا بهيك موقف 

الزوجه لو زوجها حب غيرها ليش مانحكي انه بطل عنها وبده يطلق 

لايمكن المراءه تضع نفسها بشراكه مؤلمه لها 

يعني مافي وحده ترضا تكون زوجه تانيه وتشاهد نصفها الاخر يشارك غيرها 

كل وحده بتحب تشارك افراحها وحتى بلبسها وممتلكاتها اله بهل الشغله بتكون انانيه 

وانانيه من حقها والها وماحدا بيلومها بالعكس الكل بيوقف معها وبيشاركها الرائي انه هاد الها ومش من حق حدا يشاركها فيه 

ومش من حق الزوج يكون انانيه انه يشارك تنتين 

ياهاي ياهاي 

مش من حقه يسعد قلبه مرتين ؛ويهين ويجرح قلب بكل ثانيه 

انا مستحيل 
مستحيل 

اكون شريكه مع حدا 

عندي اموت ويجوز متل مابده 

مستحيل اكون شريكه مع حدا ؛او اسمح لحدا يشاركني شي الي انا وملكي انا ويخصني الي انا وبس لا اسمح لاي احد يكون متطفل ويشاركني بشي غصب عني 


مالي هيك عصبت ؟!!!!!*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شو ردت فعلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> طيب اسعوا علي وشوفوا:
> 
> اولا بخلية يكرة جنس حوى لانه الي رح يصير فيه ما بصير لا بعدو ولا بصديق 
> بقلب حياته بقرفه سماه اي بعدمه اليوم الي فكر فيه بغيري يا هملا لي قال بحبني وبحب وحده  حبه برص وعشرة خرس مش ناقصني الا هيك مهو هاد الي ناقص بس .
> بخليه يندم على الساعه لي فكر فيها يعرف غيري او يفكر انه يحب غيري .
> اشياء كثير بتخوف بتصير فيه بلاش احكيها احسن ما تقولوا عني متوحشة .
> لهيك التزم الصمت افضل جواب


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
قال التزم الصمت..ليش انتي سكتي؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قال التزم الصمت..ليش انتي سكتي؟


شو حكينا ؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يخرب بيته..كيف بقدر يحب ثنتين؟؟؟؟ مابعرف شو ممكن افكر لحظتها..في عوامل كتير...بس الله لايورجيها لحدا


ممتاز ردة فعلك ما كانت عاطفية او غير متزنة...بهنيكي.. بس بالنهاية ممكن الانسان يحب اكثر من وحدة بس انتي شو بتتخيلي يكون تصرفك النهائي...؟؟؟




> الاصل تكون علاقتي مع زوجتي قوية لدرجة انه ما يمكن انه تفكر بحدا غيري


هيك الاصل والمنطق بحكي لكن ممكن يكون في شذوذ بكل شي بالحياة وتخيل كان معك هذا الشذوذ بطلقها اذا طلبت الطلاق




> ما بتصور يصير معي هيك شي... لانه ما بقدم على خطوة الزاوج والا ضامنها 100% لانه الخطوه هاي مش لعبه ... قال بتحب واحد ثاني قال ... اهلين


كلامك ما بيختلف عليه 2 عمار بس جدلا انه الموضوع صار معك شو رح تكون ردت فعلك بطلق بدي اشوف ردة الفعل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شو ردت فعلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> طيب اسعوا علي وشوفوا:
> 
> اولا بخلية يكرة جنس حوى لانه الي رح يصير فيه ما بصير لا بعدو ولا بصديق 
> بقلب حياته بقرفه سماه اي بعدمه اليوم الي فكر فيه بغيري يا هملا لي قال بحبني وبحب وحده  حبه برص وعشرة خرس مش ناقصني الا هيك مهو هاد الي ناقص بس .
> بخليه يندم على الساعه لي فكر فيها يعرف غيري او يفكر انه يحب غيري .
> اشياء كثير بتخوف بتصير فيه بلاش احكيها احسن ما تقولوا عني متوحشة .
> لهيك التزم الصمت افضل جواب


يا حبيبي :SnipeR (83): ...شو ردة هالفعل هاي ..خف عقلي يا جماعة ... الله يكون بعونو يوم زواجكو بدي اعطي شوية نصائح بقاموس صغير احسن ما يفقد حياتو بغلط مطبعي ... ردة فعلك بصراحة وبعيد عن المزح عاطفية كثير وما فكرتي غير باتجاه واحد يمكن يكون معك حق بس بالنهاية انتي رح تتركي صح؟؟؟؟  




> *الله لايكون حدا بهيك موقف 
> 
> الزوجه لو زوجها حب غيرها ليش مانحكي انه بطل عنها وبده يطلق 
> 
> لايمكن المراءه تضع نفسها بشراكه مؤلمه لها 
> 
> يعني مافي وحده ترضا تكون زوجه تانيه وتشاهد نصفها الاخر يشارك غيرها 
> 
> كل وحده بتحب تشارك افراحها وحتى بلبسها وممتلكاتها اله بهل الشغله بتكون انانيه 
> ...


بس ممكن الرجل يحب اكثر من وحدة صحيح ممكن يكون يميل لوحدة اكثر من الثانية بس بالنهاية بحبهم الثنتين ولولا هيك ما كان الله حلل الزواج بأكثر من وحدة ....بس انتي اذا كنتي بتحبيه ما رح تفكري اول؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> يخرب بيته..كيف بقدر يحب ثنتين؟؟؟؟ مابعرف شو ممكن افكر لحظتها..في عوامل كتير...بس الله لايورجيها لحدا


يا عزيزتي في مقولة بتحكي انه قلب الرجل فندق يتسع لكل النساء  :Db465236ff: 

اما انا واثقة من حالي لدرجة انه ما بفكر انحط في هيك موقف 
واذا لا سمح الله انحطيت بهاد الموقف مش ممكن اضل مع هاد الانسان لحظة 
لانه اذا ما بعبي عينه لحالي بلا منه 
حتى لو كان حب وما حب الكرامة فوق كل الاعتبارات

----------


## tears

> لو انت متزوج مثلا وبتحب زوجتك ومخلص الها كثير .... ومستعد تعمل اي شي في سبيل انك ترضيها وطبعا هي راضية ومبسوطة وانت متزوجها عن رضاها التام....
> 
> انت بديت تحس احساس غريب انه زوجتك معاملتها الك تغيرت وصارت متنرفزة و واقفيتلك على غلطة وعصبية معك 
> 
> ..انت كنت ذكي وشكيت بشي وشكك وصل مرحلة انك حسيتها بتحب حد غيرك...
> 
> بس حكيت الله يخزيك يا شيطان وكلامي كلو غلط وانا كيف بشك بزوجتي ...
> 
> وفجأة بيوم اجت وحكتلك طلقني والسبب انها طلعت بتحب غيرك فعلا شو رح تكون ردت فعلك ....
> ...




 مع انو من الصعب او النادر انو الزوجة الشرقية تخون  ولو خانت بيكون السبب تقصير من الزوج  


اذا انا كنت قرفان منها  بتركها بسبيل حالها وبحكي حان وقت التجديد بوحدة تانية 


 اما اذا كنت  فريدة من نوعها بقتلها بنفس اللحظة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا عزيزتي في مقولة بتحكي انه قلب الرجل فندق يتسع لكل النساء 
> 
> اما انا واثقة من حالي لدرجة انه ما بفكر انحط في هيك موقف 
> واذا لا سمح الله انحطيت بهاد الموقف مش ممكن اضل مع هاد الانسان لحظة 
> لانه اذا ما بعبي عينه لحالي بلا منه 
> حتى لو كان حب وما حب الكرامة فوق كل الاعتبارات


 :Db465236ff:  حيوااا سوسو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يا عزيزتي في مقولة بتحكي انه قلب الرجل فندق يتسع لكل النساء 
> 
> اما انا واثقة من حالي لدرجة انه ما بفكر انحط في هيك موقف 
> واذا لا سمح الله انحطيت بهاد الموقف مش ممكن اضل مع هاد الانسان لحظة 
> لانه اذا ما بعبي عينه لحالي بلا منه 
> حتى لو كان حب وما حب الكرامة فوق كل الاعتبارات


ليش قلبتيها مسألة كرامة ...وصحيح قلب الرجل كبير وبسع الكل :Db465236ff: ...بس مش لهاي الدرجة....بس هو بحبك وما كذب عليكي ومحترمك وحاسبلك حساب ...بس القلب وما يهوى وحب غيرك.........




> مع انو من الصعب او النادر انو الزوجة الشرقية تخون  ولو خانت بيكون السبب تقصير من الزوج  
> 
> 
> اذا انا كنت قرفان منها  بتركها بسبيل حالها وبحكي حان وقت التجديد بوحدة تانية 
> 
> 
>  اما اذا كنت  فريدة من نوعها بقتلها بنفس اللحظة


مسألة انو من النادر المرأة الشرقية تعمل هيك ...معك حق بس الحياة عمالها بتتغير ولما كان هذا الحكي مرفوض او غير مطروح بالمرة عزمن جدي وجدك هسه صار موجود ومطروح ومين عارف شو رح يصير بعد كمن سنة

بس حتى لو كنت قرفانها بتتركها هييييييك تروووووح من دون ثمن !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## باريسيا

> بس ممكن الرجل يحب اكثر من وحدة صحيح ممكن يكون يميل لوحدة اكثر من الثانية بس بالنهاية بحبهم الثنتين ولولا هيك ما كان الله حلل الزواج بأكثر من وحدة ....بس انتي اذا كنتي بتحبيه ما رح تفكري اول؟؟؟


*ايه القلب الي بيتسع لتنتين بيتسع كمان لتنتين تانيات وبيصير متل الحج متولي 

انا لايمكن اكون الزوجه الطيبه الي بتضحي وتسمح بكل مره يحط وحده على راسها 

انا اذا حبيت مابفكر بتجه ورا قلبي واحساسي 

بس لما توصل انه احس اني اكون مجرد نص حب او نص قلب 

مابتحمل 

متل ماقلبي اله كرسي واحد يعيش عليها سلطان واحد او ملك واحد 
ويكون قلبي ومصيري متل لا قبطانين بسفينه مشان مايغرق 

هو نفس الشي يبادلني المشاعر 

اسمع الزواج الي حلل مرتين وتلاته 
يااما تكون الزوجه ناقصه او غير كامله 

اما نقصة بحبها لزوجها او بخلة بعواطفها او هزة كيان العش الزوجي 

او غير كامله انه بده اولاد وسند ليكتر خلفته او زوجته مابتخلف 


ليك ماراح احكيلك انه لو العيب بالزوج واذا حبت تتخلى عنه لو مش بيخلف او مهم بحبها الكل بيلومها وبيعتبروها انسانه غير كفاء تكون زوجه لحدا تاني والكل بيحكي فيها وعن عدم تحملها 

بس بحكيلك مادام انا انسانه لم اصل لحد الكمال لان الكمال لله وحده 

بس لما اوصل لحد الكمال البشري 
لاباس بجمالي 
نضيفه وؤدبه حنونه اعطي له من الحب ماشاء واكثر دون البخل عليه 
متعلمه مدركه للصواب والخطاء 
كنت له الاربع من الزيجات اي كنت لها كل الصفات الزوجات 
اتعلم واطلب العلم واحاول ان اعرف كل شيئ 
اتقدم بكل جهدي ان اكون له الام والصديقه والاخت والزوجه والحبيبه وام اولاده 
اجيد الطهي والترتيب 
اجيد السلوك الحسن واكون انسانه عمليه وانسانه اجتماعيه وانسانه كريمه 
حملت كل الصفات حتى اني اجتهد ان اكون امراءه كما يريد ويشتهي 
بلبسي بذوقي
بكل شي 

ماله اي حجه انه يحب وحده تانيه 

اعرف بهاي اللحظه 
بعرف انه هو مش شايف فيني ان اكون كل قلبه 
ووجد شيئ ناقص فيني 
ليكمله بانسانه اخرى 

هون بعرف انه ماقدرني 
ومابيهمني بهاي اللحظه حبه الي 
لانه حب ناقص بوقت الي كنت فيه كرماله قدمة كل الحب الكامل اله 

مابيهمني شو يكون 

والوجه من الوجه ابيض 

من غير اي نقاش ولا بهدله ولا ضرب وضريب 

بس بساله ومابدي يجاوبني 
شو الي انا قصرة وليش؟
وبسحب حالي وارحل*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق واشرف المرسلين محمد صلوات الله عليه وأتم التسليم 

أخي الفاضل احمد الزعبي 

بداية اشكرك على طرحك للنقاش 

مع أن النقاش في مثل هذه المواضيع محصور ومقيّد ضمن قواعد وأحكام ( كوننا مسلمين )، نتبع كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.




فالبنسبة للسؤال الأول 





> وفجأة بيوم اجت وحكتلك طلقني والسبب انها طلعت بتحب غيرك فعلا شو رح تكون ردت فعلك ....


الجواب بديهي لا يحمل الشك ( ألا وهو الطلاق ) لأنها لا تستحق ذلك الزواج، لمخالفتها شرع الله وحرماته ( إن كانت تخفي الحقيقة) 

ولكن إذا اعترفت له بعدم رضاها به كزوجٍ لها 

فلعلنا نأخذ من حياة الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم العبر والاقتداء بهم 




> قصة امرأة ثابت بن قيس بن شماس الأنصاري خطيب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مشهور معروف من الصحابة، كانت امرأته يقال لها: جميلة بنت أبي بنت بن سلول أخت عبد الله بن سلول فكرهته، جاءت إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقالت:  إن ثابتا لا أعيبه في نفس ولا في مال، لكني أكره الكفر بعد الإيمان  أو  لا أعيبه في دين ولا في خلق، ولكني أكره الكفر بعد الإيمان  . 
> 
> تقول:  إنني نظرت إليه مرة يمشي مع قوم وإذا هو أحقرهم، وأقبحهم صورة، وأقصرهم قامة، وأشيلهم مشية، تقول: فوقع في نفسي كراهيته  فلا أريده زوجا أصلا، فلما عرف مثلا أنها لا تريده، قال:  ماذا أعطاك؟ قالت: أعطاني تلك الحديقة، فقال لثابت: اقبل الحديقة وطلقها تطليقة  . 
> 
> وفي بعض الروايات أنها قالت:  أعطيه الحديقة وزيادة. فقال: أما الزيادة فلا  فمن هذا أخذوا أنه لا يزيد على ما أعطاها، إذا كرهت المرأة خلق زوجها، الخلق هو المعاملة يعني أنه سيئ الخلق، حقودا، غضوبا، شديدا عليها، ضَرَّابًا لها مثلا، أو بذيء اللسان يسب ويشتم ويقذف ويعيب ويتتبع العورات، ويتتبع العيوب، ويجعل من الحبة قبة، ويكثر من التنكيد عليها في أفعالها، وينتقدها في كل شيء قليل، أو كثير، فهذه أخلاق سيئة. 
> 
> أو كرهت خَلْقَهُ يعني خِلْقَتَه بأن كان دميما، أو سيئ الخلق، ولو كانت مثلا قد رأته قبل ذلك، ولكن رأته قبيح المنظر، فكرهته لذلك، وخافت ألا تقوم بحقوقه الواجبة عليها. 
> 
> قالت: إنني إذا صحبته فإنني سوف أقصر في حقه، إن دعاني فإني لا آتيه إلا بتكره، إن خدمته فإني لا أخدمه خدمة واجبة، وإن صحبته فإني أصحبه ونفسي تتقزز منه، فلا أحبه في هذه الحال، ماذا تفعل؟ تفدي نفسها تدفع له شيئا، تبذل له عوضا؛ ليفارقها، هذا العوض يصح بكل قليل، أو كثير، ويصح أن يقبل منها القليل، أو الكثير سواء الذي دفعه كله، أو بعضه، أو قليلا منه يقبل منها هذا الشيء، ثم يخلي سبيلها.







> ومثلا لو انتي كنتي متزوجة وبتحبي زوجك ومخلصة اله وهو كمان كانت معاملتو معك منيحة وما بزعلك وبيوم من الايام اكتشفتي انه على علاقة مع وحدة ثانية ...
> 
> بس هو ما كذب عليكي واعترفلك انه بحبها وبده يتزوجها وبالمقابل ما بده اياكي تبعدي عنه لانه بحبك شو رح تكون ردت فعلك...



شرّع الله لنا كرجالٍ الزواج مثنى وثلاث ورباع، بشرط العدل بينهن وعدم التفريق والتمييز 

وقد حذرنا الله تعالى من عدم مقدرتنا على المساواة بينهن.

قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ( وإن خفتم ألا تُقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا ) النساء/3 . 


اعذرني اخي على الإطالة

\
\
\


اسمحِ لي أختي زهرة التوليب بالتعقيب على ردك 




> يخرب بيته..كيف بقدر يحب ثنتين؟؟؟؟ مابعرف شو ممكن افكر لحظتها..في عوامل كتير...بس الله لايورجيها لحدا


ليست كارثة أختي أن يحب الرجل أكثر من وحدة ، ولذلك شرّع الله لنا كذكور الزواج ، منعاً للفواحش، و ما اباح الزواج وتعدده الا لعلمه بميول خلقه 


ألا نقتدي برسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد كان يحب زوجاته جميعهن.



\
\
\





> شو ردت فعلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> طيب اسعوا علي وشوفوا:
> 
> اولا بخلية يكرة جنس حوى لانه الي رح يصير فيه ما بصير لا بعدو ولا بصديق 
> بقلب حياته بقرفه سماه اي بعدمه اليوم الي فكر فيه بغيري يا هملا لي قال بحبني وبحب وحده حبه برص وعشرة خرس مش ناقصني الا هيك مهو هاد الي ناقص بس .
> بخليه يندم على الساعه لي فكر فيها يعرف غيري او يفكر انه يحب غيري .
> اشياء كثير بتخوف بتصير فيه بلاش احكيها احسن ما تقولوا عني متوحشة .
> لهيك التزم الصمت افضل جواب



كان الأجدر بك يا ابنة عمي .. اعطاء الموضوع حقه ، والتعقيب عليه بشيءٍ من الجدية، وحذاري حذاري الاستهزاء العفوي، فنلقى انفسنا على شفا حفرةٍ من التهلكة والوقوع في الآثام.


\
\

دمتم بود

----------


## tears

> ليش قلبتيها مسألة كرامة ...وصحيح قلب الرجل كبير وبسع الكل...بس مش لهاي الدرجة....بس هو بحبك وما كذب عليكي ومحترمك وحاسبلك حساب ...بس القلب وما يهوى وحب غيرك.........
> 
> 
> 
> مسألة انو من النادر المرأة الشرقية تعمل هيك ...معك حق بس الحياة عمالها بتتغير ولما كان هذا الحكي مرفوض او غير مطروح بالمرة عزمن جدي وجدك هسه صار موجود ومطروح ومين عارف شو رح يصير بعد كمن سنة
> 
> بس حتى لو كنت قرفانها بتتركها هييييييك تروووووح من دون ثمن !!!!!!!!!!!!


 

 طبعا بتركها بدون ثمن مادام ما بتستاهل اني انحبس علشانها  

وصدقني ياصديقي المرأة ما بتخون اذا الرجل ما قصر معها  

 لكن للأسف الحاصل بمجتمعنا انو النثى عبارة عن خادمة  بدون راتب ولا الها حتى ادنى حقوق الأنسانية عند الزلم   طبعا مش الكل في نسبة مش بطالة  فغصب عنها بدها تدور على  منفذ لحياتها  اشي طبيعي جدا 

 حرمان = خيانة  
 معاملة سيئة = خيانة 
  المعادلة بسيطة جدا

----------


## محمد العزام

هو يمكن الشخص يحب ثنتين بنفس الوقت يعني يمكن يشوف بوحدة شغلات بحبها بس من جهة ثانية بتكون ناقصة شغلات ثانية وبلاقيها بوحدة غيرها وما بنقدر نسميها مثلا خيانة من الزوج او انه قرف من مرته وعشان هيك بحب وحدة ثانية 

بس بالمقابل لاننسى انه في العكس بتصير وحالات حصلت انها الزوجة بتكون على علاقة مع اثنين او انها بتحب اثنين بنفس الوقت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *ايه القلب الي بيتسع لتنتين بيتسع كمان لتنتين تانيات وبيصير متل الحج متولي 
> 
> انا لايمكن اكون الزوجه الطيبه الي بتضحي وتسمح بكل مره يحط وحده على راسها 
> 
> انا اذا حبيت مابفكر بتجه ورا قلبي واحساسي 
> 
> بس لما توصل انه احس اني اكون مجرد نص حب او نص قلب 
> 
> مابتحمل 
> ...


كلامك ما علي غبار بس لاتنسي انو ما في حتى كمال بشري ومش ممكن ولا بأي حال من الاحوال المراة او الرجل حتى...يجمعوا كل الصفات اللي حكيتيها سوا لانو دائما في نقص .... ما بدي اغير الموضوع بس انتي واضح من كلامك انك ما بتكوني شريك حد بزوجك...وما بتضحي ومش مضطرة تضحي ومعق حق باللي حكيتيه لكن لو سألتيه شو اللي انا مقصره فيه رح يحكيلك مش مقصرة بشي ولساتني بجبك وبموت فيكي وما بستغني عنك بس خلص حبيت وحدة تانية معك وما بقدر اعيش بدونك وبدونها...!!!!!!

----------


## tears

بس حاب اضيف اضافة بسيطة جدا 



الرجل مخلوق للأعمار الأرض  علشان هيك ما بيكتفي لا بوحدة ولا بعشرة مو بس تنتين على قولتكم 

 وكثير سمعنا عن رجل تزوجو اكثر من 100 مرة  واخر واحد سمعتو عنو بأفريقا على ذمته فوق ال 110 

 والمراة الوحيد القادرة على اقناع زوجها بأنها كافية هي القادرة على التحول بلحظات الى المرأة التي يرغب بها يعني بمعني اخر يحكليها تحول لنانسي يوم ل بميلا اندرسون يوم ل نجلينا جولي وزي هيك  وهي هي الوحيد القادرة على الحافظ على زوجها

----------


## saousana

> ليش قلبتيها مسألة كرامة ...وصحيح قلب الرجل كبير وبسع الكل...بس مش لهاي الدرجة....بس هو بحبك وما كذب عليكي ومحترمك وحاسبلك حساب ...بس القلب وما يهوى وحب غيرك.........


كيف مش كرامة ؟؟؟ 
حب غيري معناها خلص انتهى ما الي مكان 
في ناس ما بترضى بالشراكة وانا منهم 
بما انه في مكان لحب جديد معناها اشي مش مزبوط 
وبرضه الكرامة الها اكبر دور هون ...

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> بس حاب اضيف اضافة بسيطة جدا 
> 
> 
> 
> الرجل مخلوق للأعمار الأرض علشان هيك ما بيكتفي لا بوحدة ولا بعشرة مو بس تنتين على قولتكم 
> 
> وكثير سمعنا عن رجل تزوجو اكثر من 100 مرة واخر واحد سمعتو عنو بأفريقا على ذمته فوق ال 110 
> 
> والمراة الوحيد القادرة على اقناع زوجها بأنها كافية هي القادرة على التحول بلحظات الى المرأة التي يرغب بها يعني بمعني اخر يحكليها تحول لنانسي يوم ل بميلا اندرسون يوم ل نجلينا جولي وزي هيك وهي هي الوحيد القادرة على الحافظ على زوجها


عذراً أخي لكن في أي شريعةٍ ذلك الزواج ؟ 

صدقت ما خلقنا الا لعبادة الله تعالى واعمار الارض 

ولكن بما ارتضاه لنا الله 

\
\

ومن منا يقبل أن تكون زوجته كاللآتي ذكرتهن؟ 

المظاهر الخارجية زائلة مع مضي الزمن ، المهم الخلق 


اعذرني على التعقيب عزيزي

----------


## العقيد

ببساطه بحبسها في بيت وبحرق البيت ! 
لاني ما بحب الخونه

----------


## باريسيا

> كلامك ما علي غبار بس لاتنسي انو ما في حتى كمال بشري ومش ممكن ولا بأي حال من الاحوال المراة او الرجل حتى...يجمعوا كل الصفات اللي حكيتيها سوا لانو دائما في نقص .... ما بدي اغير الموضوع بس انتي واضح من كلامك انك ما بتكوني شريك حد بزوجك...وما بتضحي ومش مضطرة تضحي ومعق حق باللي حكيتيه لكن لو سألتيه شو اللي انا مقصره فيه رح يحكيلك مش مقصرة بشي ولساتني بجبك وبموت فيكي وما بستغني عنك بس خلص حبيت وحدة تانية معك وما بقدر اعيش بدونك وبدونها...!!!!!!


*هههه لاتخليني اطخك 

شو يعني ؟؟؟؟؟
مابتركك ولا بتركها !!!!!!!

لا ياعيوني ياانا ياهي 

أل شريكه ؟؟؟*

----------


## الامبراطور

> ما بتصور يصير معي هيك شي... لانه ما بقدم على خطوة الزاوج والا ضامنها 100% لانه الخطوه هاي مش لعبه ... قال بتحب واحد ثاني قال ... اهلين


هذا هو الجواب 
الزواج مش لعبة
والحب مرة وحدة
وانا مع رأي عمار 100%
 :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## زهره التوليب

حابه اذكر عده نقاط على ماسبق:




> وصدقني ياصديقي المرأة ما بتخون اذا الرجل ما قصر معها
> 
> لكن للأسف الحاصل بمجتمعنا انو النثى عبارة عن خادمة بدون راتب ولا الها حتى ادنى حقوق الأنسانية عند الزلم طبعا مش الكل في نسبة مش بطالة فغصب عنها بدها تدور على منفذ لحياتها اشي طبيعي جدا
> 
> حرمان = خيانة
> معاملة سيئة = خيانة
> المعادلة بسيطة جدا



اوافق الاخ تيرز تماما...احنا بشر..ولدينا نقط ضعف..اذا قدرنا نتجاوزها بنكون بخير وبنقدر نبني عائله سعيده..واهم الاشياء الي بيغفلها الرجل الشرقي هي الحب والرومنسيه..بينسى كيف يحب زوجته..وهي بتنسى.تحت ظروف الزمن والضغوط الاجتماعيه..مابيظل الهم اي خصوصيه..طبيعي كل من الطرفين يبحث عن النقص




> ليست كارثة أختي أن يحب الرجل أكثر من وحدة ، ولذلك شرّع الله لنا كذكور الزواج ، منعاً للفواحش، و ما اباح الزواج وتعدده الا لعلمه بميول خلقه
> 
> 
> ألا نقتدي برسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد كان يحب زوجاته جميعهن.


يا اخي..انا اطلعت على البشر..لم اجد شخص طبيعي ممكن يحب اثنتين.الا في حاله واحدهه وهي انه يكون واهم ومابحب اي منهم حب حقيقي..الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام كل زيجاته كانت عن حكم وعبر ولها قصص ولن ادخل في هذا الموضوع...والاسلام شرع التعدد لكنه حذر منه 

 {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }النساء3

والتعدد معروف وين بكون لكن الرجال بياخدو الي بدهم اياه باسم الدين...لا اعتقد انكم بتنكروا ان معظم التعدد في مجتمعنا الحالي ظلم بظلم......
التعدد بيكون في حاله التقصير من المرأه..واذا قصرت انا معه وله الحق
التعدد بيكون في حاله المرض
التعدد بيكون في حاله كان لدى الرجل  قدره  عاليه لايكتفي بامراه واحده (وعذرا على الكلام)

اما مجتمعنا الحالي..بيكون وسخ ومعفن وعيلته ميته من الجوع وبدور على وحده تصرف عليه او او او او والاسباب معروفه

أعزائي...ردي الاول لايعني انني ممكن اتنازل عن حقي..وممكن اقبل تنداس كرامتي...والخ...من الحكي الي انذكر..
لكن في موقف متل هاذ الموقف..في عده عوامل..اولا لديك اطفال او لأ... ثانيا مدى علاقتك بزوجك...ثالثا وين الخلل؟ وشو السبب ورى الي صار؟...رابعا هل زوجك شخص يستحق تتعبي مشانه او لأ؟

شخصيا..اذا كنت ام لاطفال..او كنت غير قادره على الاستغناء عن زوجي..فانا لن اتركه لها ابدا..ومش رح اخليها تفرح فيه..ومش رح اخلي طريقه حتى استرجعه لي وحدي...مش انا الي ببتنازل عن حقها...واذا كان عندي خلل رح اعدله...اما اذا كان الزوج شغل نسوان فرح اتركه الله لايرده

شفنا كتير وتعلمنا كتير...والشطاره مش وقت الي بتصير المصيبه..الشطاره نضل مفتحين عيونا 10/10 حتى مايكون في شي ناقص لو 1/100......والباقي على رب العالمين :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو العبد

> *الله لايكون حدا بهيك موقف 
> 
> الزوجه لو زوجها حب غيرها ليش مانحكي انه بطل عنها وبده يطلق 
> 
> لايمكن المراءه تضع نفسها بشراكه مؤلمه لها 
> 
> يعني مافي وحده ترضا تكون زوجه تانيه وتشاهد نصفها الاخر يشارك غيرها 
> 
> كل وحده بتحب تشارك افراحها وحتى بلبسها وممتلكاتها اله بهل الشغله بتكون انانيه 
> ...


ليش؟؟؟

الشراكة كويسة ... وبعدين ايد واحدة ما بتصفق... :Db465236ff: 
بعدين يا باريسيا هاي اسمها انانية... لازم تشارك.... :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ببساطه بحبسها في بيت وبحرق البيت ! 
> لاني ما بحب الخونه


 :Db465236ff:  ول

----------


## Paradise

اولا بدي اناقش احمد و الشباب بآرائهم اللي استفزتني
انتوا اجمعتوا انو الواحد ممكن بحي اكتر من وحدة تنتين وتلات بنفس الوقت بس ما بعتقد انو هايدا حب هاي علاقات، اعجاب، البحث عن صفات معينة بكل وحدة منهم 
متل ما تفضل محمد العزام وقال انو ممكن يشوف شغلات ناقصة عند وحدة ويعوضها عند وحدة تانية هادا دليل على انانية الرجل اللي بدور على الكمال وبنسى انو هو انسان مو كامل لأنه الكمال لله وحده وبنسى انو زوجته راضية وحابيته ومخلصة الو بعيوبه و حسناته وبحكي انو هادا حقه وربنا حلله يتزوج مثنى وثلاث ورباع بس متل ما ربنا اعطاكم هاد الحق اعطى الزوجة الحق بطلب الطلاق حتى لو كان ابغض الحلال وما ممكن نلومها
وبطالبوا انو الزوجة تضحي وتتحمل واذا رفضت بتكون ما بتحب زوجها 

اعذروني اني اطلت عليكم لكن هيك انا مختصرة وهاد نقاش بطول مو بكلمة وكلمتين

واذا على ردة فعلي لأني بحبه ما راح ارضى ابدا اشاركه مع اخرى
وسدئوني اذا رضيت ما بكون بحبه ابدا ومو هاممني

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> يا اخي..انا اطلعت على البشر..لم اجد شخص طبيعي ممكن يحب اثنتين.الا في حاله واحدهه وهي انه يكون واهم ومابحب اي منهم حب حقيقي..الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام كل زيجاته كانت عن حكم وعبر ولها قصص ولن ادخل في هذا الموضوع...والاسلام شرع التعدد لكنه حذر منه 
> 
> {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }النساء3


لم اتحدث عن حكمة زواج الرسول بأكثر من أربعة سيدتي 

بل تحدثت عن حب الرسول لزوجاته .. ( على كثرتهن) 

أي أنه من الطبيعي أن يحب الرجل اثنتين أو اكثر. 

وحتى نوضح الصورة أكثر: 

( الحب ) الحقيقي هو ما كان في الله 

حب الوالدين وحب الأهل وحب الأخوة والأخوات / حب الأصدقاء 

فأين المشكلة في أن يحب الرجل زوجاته ؟ 


حذّر أختي ولم يجزم على عدم المقدرة / أو على عدم حبه المزدوج.






> والتعدد معروف وين بكون لكن الرجال بياخدو الي بدهم اياه باسم الدين...لا اعتقد انكم بتنكروا ان معظم التعدد في مجتمعنا الحالي ظلم بظلم......
> التعدد بيكون في حاله التقصير من المرأه..واذا قصرت انا معه وله الحق
> التعدد بيكون في حاله المرض
> التعدد بيكون في حاله كان لدى الرجل قدره عاليه لايكتفي بامراه واحده (وعذرا على الكلام)
> 
> اما مجتمعنا الحالي..بيكون وسخ ومعفن وعيلته ميته من الجوع وبدور على وحده تصرف عليه او او او او والاسباب معروفه



من أين اتيتِ بأسبابك سيدتي ؟ 

هل لي أن أرى أياً منها في الكتاب أو السنة ؟ 



التعد د  حق شرعي لا يشترط للقيام به سبب معين إن كان الشخص قادرا عليه، و عادلا بين الزوجات 

والآية الكريمة توضح ذلك 

{وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }النساء3

أختي لا تستطيعين التعميم / فلكل قاعدةٍ شواذ / وليس الناس سواء / فمهما تعددت النيات / لا نستطيع تحريم أو التذمر على حكمٍ أمرنا به الله تعالى / وأمراً قد اجازه لنا. 


شاكر لك متابعتك أختي 

دمتِ في حمى الرحمن

----------


## ابو العبد

يا جماعة مالكم هيك الموضوع نقاش واحمد ماله بقيم فينا؟؟؟

كل واحد بشوف الحياة على طريقته الخاصة ...
والبنات معهم حق يعارضه وانا ما بخالف حكم ربنا و زي ما حكت زهرة انه الرسول تزوج زوجاته لأحكام وعبر معينة مش انه بدو يتزوج ويلا...

وبعدين زي ما بتحاكم يا احمد وغيرك البنات انهم غلطانين حط حالك بالموقف و احكيلي انت شو بتعمل لما تشوف زوجتك بتحب واحد ثاني...

انا مش ضد الشباب بس الصبايا لهم شخصياتهم ... وهم لما يحبوا بدهم كل شيء من الزوج يكون لهم ... وهي بتنصدم لما تشوف انه مع كل الحب الي اعطيتعه اياه شاف غيرها ... يا سيدي اذا انا مش عاجبك شوف غيري... ومعهم حق يفكرو بإتجاه هذا...

شخصيا اذا انا بحبها وحكتلي هيك حكي بكون الغلط مني اكيد ... وما دام انا بحبها ... بحب اشوفها سعيدة... واذا بدها الطلاق بعطيها الي بدها اياه ...
واذا ما بعطيها الطلاق بكون اناني بفكر بنفسي فقط و مش فيها ...

وانا بشوف غيرها... بكل بساطة...

----------


## Paradise

> يا جماعة مالكم هيك الموضوع نقاش واحمد ماله بقيم فينا؟؟؟
> 
> كل واحد بشوف الحياة على طريقته الخاصة ...
> والبنات معهم حق يعارضه وانا ما بخالف حكم ربنا و زي ما حكت زهرة انه الرسول تزوج زوجاته لأحكام وعبر معينة مش انه بدو يتزوج ويلا...
> 
> وبعدين زي ما بتحاكم يا احمد وغيرك البنات انهم غلطانين حط حالك بالموقف و احكيلي انت شو بتعمل لما تشوف زوجتك بتحب واحد ثاني...
> 
> انا مش ضد الشباب بس الصبايا لهم شخصياتهم ... وهم لما يحبوا بدهم كل شيء من الزوج يكون لهم ... وهي بتنصدم لما تشوف انه مع كل الحب الي اعطيتعه اياه شاف غيرها ... يا سيدي اذا انا مش عاجبك شوف غيري... ومعهم حق يفكرو بإتجاه هذا...
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لم اتحدث عن حكمة زواج الرسول بأكثر من أربعة سيدتي 
> 
> بل تحدثت عن حب الرسول لزوجاته .. ( على كثرتهن) 
> 
> أي أنه من الطبيعي أن يحب الرجل اثنتين أو اكثر. 
> 
> وحتى نوضح الصورة أكثر: 
> 
> ( الحب ) الحقيقي هو ما كان في الله 
> ...


عذرا اخي انسياب انت تدخل في مثاليات...ومجتمعنا ابعد مايكون عنها..هذا اولا...

ثانيا اوافقك لا استطيع التعميم..

ثالثا ..لو استطعنا الوصول الى حب الزوج وحب الزوجه في الله لما وردت هذه المشاكل كلها من الاساس....


بالنهايه انا اتحدث عن الواقع...الوااااااااااااااقع ان مجتمعنا لايمتثل بالسنه الا ماندر..وتطبيقه للتعاليم الاسلاميه تطبيق اعمى بدون تفكير...والكثير من الرجال يحفظون من القران  هذه الايه دون فهم لمعناها



في الحقيقه عدت لاحدى المواقع الاسلاميه المعروفه (اسلام اون لاين) وهذا هو الرابط:
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...AAskTheScholar

ولم اجد سببا يبيح للزوج الزواج الثاني غير ماذكرت اعلاه!!!!



بالنهايه..هذه هي قناعتي واحترم قناعتك ..وانوه اني لا اعترض على حكم الله وقدره ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى لم يحرم على النساء الكفاح ضد التعدد..وهو ادرى بانفسنا منا

----------


## ابو العبد

> 


 :SnipeR (62): 
رجعت وقرأت الي كتبته و انصدمت... :Db465236ff: 

اكتشفت اني بفهم... :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

صحيح يا ابو العبد .........كل واحد بشوف الحياة على طريقته الخاصة ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> رجعت وقرأت الي كتبته و انصدمت...
> 
> اكتشفت اني بفهم...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

> عذرا اخي انسياب انت تدخل في مثاليات...ومجتمعنا ابعد مايكون عنها..هذا اولا...
> 
> ثانيا اوافقك لا استطيع التعميم..
> 
> ثالثا ..لو استطعنا الوصول الى حب الزوج وحب الزوجه في الله لما وردت هذه المشاكل كلها من الاساس....
> 
> 
> بالنهايه انا اتحدث عن الواقع...الوااااااااااااااقع ان مجتمعنا لايمتثل بالسنه الا ماندر..وتطبيقه للتعاليم الاسلاميه تطبيق اعمى بدون تفكير...والكثير من الرجال يحفظون من القران  هذه الايه دون فهم لمعناها
> 
> ...


معك 100%...

ولا ننسى انه لازم الواحد يكون معه عذر شرعي لزواج الثاني....
مش اتزوج واركن على الرف...

----------


## tears

> عذراً أخي لكن في أي شريعةٍ ذلك الزواج ؟ 
> 
> صدقت ما خلقنا الا لعبادة الله تعالى واعمار الارض 
> 
> ولكن بما ارتضاه لنا الله 
> 
> \
> \
> 
> ...


للأسف ياعزيزي هذا الواقع وليس من نسج خيالي تمعن جيدا بما حولك لتدرك

----------


## mylife079

اذا صار مجال لهيك شي وصار فيه شك بيننا

معناته فيه غلط بعلاقتنا

----------


## sa7am

اكون قد اكتشفت غبائي

ممكن اقودها الى والديها ليفرحو بها

ولن اتردد بالخلاص منها وعلى مضض
كيف وهي خائنه ولم تحبني من اصله

اشكرك

----------


## ابن الاردن

انا بصلخها جفين وبطلقها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس انشاء الله ما راح تصير معي ولا مع غيري لانه الي بده يتزوج لازم يدرسه من جميع النواحي ويكون ضمنان شريكة المستقبل  :Bl (14):

----------


## اجمل حب

ما احلاه وهو يطلع على وحده ثانية كنت قتلته ومشيت بجنازته 
وما احلاني وانا مدخل وحده ثانية في حيات زوجي 
فأنا مثل الفريك لا يقبل شريك :SnipeR (30):

----------

